# Got Black and White?



## comatox

Let's see your black and whites


----------



## Brian D.

*Those are some GREAT pictures Chip :-!  .*


----------



## GJ

Very nice Chip...:gold :gold :gold

I'll play...







































































































































































































I hope you enjoyed them..


----------



## comatox




----------



## GJ

You da man Chip...


----------



## The Dude

*Does last Sunday's date count? >>>*


----------



## seikomatic

*Watch not mine...*


----------



## john wilson

Just a few. John Wilson.


----------



## GJ

Impressive John...:gold :gold :gold


----------



## cnmark

*Re: Got some from China...*









Guangzhou, intersection, Nov. 2004









Shanghai, fontaine, Gubei New Area, Mar. 2002









Shanghai, street vendor, Hankou Road, Mar. 2005









Guangzhou, Baiyun Mountain, Steles Park, Dec. 2003









Shanghai, Gongqing Forest Park, May 2002


----------



## john wilson




----------



## GJ

Very nice John..;-)


----------



## SnapIT

For sale: One slightly melted and smoking ADSL modem. One owner. Low downloads...UNTIL TODAY!!! 

I love it guys. Keep'em coming. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## BruceS

Love that shot John :-!


----------



## BruceS

Some fantastic shots on this thread guys :-!


----------



## crimbocop

;-)


----------



## john wilson




----------



## GJ

John, you have been practicing....what a gorgeous shot...!!!

:gold :gold :gold :gold


----------



## comatox

john wilson said:


>


That is a great shot John!!!

I hope that you won't mind, did a bit of posprocessing in Photoshop.


----------



## rbt

You are the PS master Chip. Cheers, Bob


----------



## GJ

rbt said:


> You are the PS master Chip. Cheers, Bob


My thoughts also...|>


----------



## john wilson

Ahhhh... like this? Remember BOB and GERARD the original is the master!! John Wilson.P.S. With MS picture it 10.


----------



## john wilson

P.S. Very nice Chip. John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## GJ

john wilson said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## john wilson




----------



## sikniss

heres a couple from last year before the dslr.

my daughter reflecting on the hard life of a two year old...









Kamber sleepin the day away









this makes me laugh every time i see it...


----------



## Bob Sendel

Chip, How about a color pic of that Hamilton. Great pictures!


----------



## Bob Sendel

*Re: Does last Sunday's date count? >>>*

Dude, I'm guess'n that this isn't a "street scene!"


----------



## GJ

Excellent shots..:gold :gold :gold


----------



## comatox

Here you go. :-!


----------



## GJ

Ah....that beautiful Hamilton again...


----------



## The Dude

*Re: Does last Sunday's date count? >>>*



Bob Sendel said:


> Dude, I'm guess'n that this isn't a "street scene!"


Correct more like a "bed" scene... My bed


----------



## Bob Sendel

Chip, your Hamilton is a classic! Almost looks like a Brequet or a RGM.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## ISAIL

WOW! Thanks guys! In the transition to digital and the wonders of never running out of film I'd really lost touch with the simplistic beauty of black and white. 

Here's the only B&W original I could find on my harddrive. Time to warm up the scanner!


----------



## The Dude

ISAIL said:


> ...and the wonders of never running out of film...


and seeing what you have right away plus getting results like these ... why not?

note they were all taken in color and converted to B&W using Nikon capture and the last one was a tad out of focus...


----------



## comatox

Am I responsible for the longest thread on this forum!!???

Let's keep it going!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## rbt

I'll help you Chip.


----------



## comatox

Here are a few more.


----------



## The Dude

*Let's keep going and going >>>*

It is all your fault!


----------



## Ron Engels

Black and white, makes me think of snow.
A few years ago I made a few shots in the neighborhood I live in. They were already almost black and white, Paintshop removed the last bits of color.


----------



## rbt

Beautiful shots, Ron. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GJ

Beautiful indeed..:gold :gold :gold 

Dutch scenes...B-)


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Gerard, the last one of your beautiful daughter's hand is...*



GJ said:


> I'll play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed them..


absolute TOPS with me! :gold It says so much for the style and grace of so many of our contributors.  
I'll throw in a few Breitling B-1 shots which appear to be B & W but they are actually in full color... B-) 
Cheers,
Ron




























Well, this last one does show some color. Guess we'll disqaualify it...


----------



## crimbocop

Played around with a jeweller's eyeglass *and* black and white today.......




























B-)


----------



## john wilson




----------



## GJ

Your wish is my......;-)


----------



## comatox

Thanks Gerard! :-! :-! :-! 

This will be a great thread.


----------



## GJ

No problemo Chip...:-! :-! :-!

Keep them comming buddy..


----------



## 04lund2025

I was playing with our camera a while back and took this black and white of our Ulysse Nardin family.


----------



## comatox

I asked for a sticky so i better grow thid thread :-D


----------



## GJ

Wow.....speachless chip....


----------



## 04lund2025

GJ said:


> Wow.....speachless chip....


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gold

Stephen


----------



## dayz




----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## charles13

Great pix everyone! Here's a few of mine!


----------



## 04lund2025

With a little pushing from "someone" I tried some more B&W's in the new light box we built last week.

Here are a few of them:




























They are of my Ulysse Nardin's Maxi Marine Divers one with Brown dial and the other is the Blue Surf.


----------



## GJ

*VERY* nice Stephen...:gold :gold :gold

B&W gives a picture sometimes a bit of extra...soul..b-)


----------



## 04lund2025

GJ said:


> *VERY* nice Stephen...:gold :gold :gold
> 
> B&W gives a picture sometimes a bit of extra...soul..b-)


:thanks :thanks :thanks :thanks you were the "someone"!!!!!! ;-)

Stephen


----------



## allanvalle

Here's a slideshow of B&W

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k147/allanvalle/?action=view&current=1167958812.pbw


----------



## GJ

Like this picture *VERY* much..


----------



## 04lund2025

GJ said:


> Like this picture *VERY* much..


:gold :gold :gold :gold |> |> |> |> :-! :-! :-! :-!

Stephen


----------



## KtownGreg

Here are few B&W's....


----------



## john wilson

Taken two days ago..It's color..but look's B&W. John Wilson.


----------



## 04lund2025

john wilson said:


> Taken two days ago..It's color..but look's B&W. John Wilson.


Very "" shot John!!!! |>

Stephen


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## 04lund2025

john wilson said:


> John Wilson.


|> |> |> :gold :gold :gold :-! :-! :-!


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## GeoffD

Took this recently


----------



## john wilson

GeoffD said:


> Took this recently


Absolutely WONDERFUL!! John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## crimbocop




----------



## john wilson

Most excellent Mac!! Inside or outside? John Wilson.


----------



## crimbocop

john wilson said:


> Most excellent Mac!! Inside or outside? John Wilson.


Haha!... would you believe inside, a vase of tulips!


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

john Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## GJ




----------



## GJ




----------



## GJ




----------



## GJ




----------



## GJ




----------



## john wilson

GJ said:


>


Awesome!! John Wilson.


----------



## perdu

Black and White GMT


----------



## Alljay

I am new to this photography thing and have a couple of questions. There are some stunning shots here. Are you all using RAW format or can results like that be achieved with JPEG? The reason that I ask is that I have taken some decent shots using JPEG, but when converted to B&W, they just don't have the same levels of detail and contrast. Unfortunately, my pc is not powerful enough to work with RAW images (must upgrade my ram...).

I've attached a couple that I have taken. The first two were taken in Mongolia while the next four were taken in South Africa. All were taken with a Nikon D80 using the Nikkor 18-200mm lens.

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## Dieselgeek




----------



## GJ




----------



## Dieselgeek

Awesome pic. :-!


----------



## Micha

Here you go


----------



## SpaceView

GJ said:


>


Good ole' J.S. Bach! I've got a couple of his busts around here as well, as well as one of Mozart. ;-)


----------



## SpaceView

How about a couple of modified B&W pics...


















And a few B&W - Sepia combo's...































































Not B&W or Sepia, but full color. The street lights and a long exposure @ ISO1600 give it a sepia look and pulls a little light out of the night sky.


----------



## GJ




----------



## old skool

Great photos guys/gals. May not be as good as some but these are a few I currently have hosted:

Scanned from 35mm camera prints: (TMaxx film IIRC)

















































































(3200 speed film)


----------



## old skool

A couple recent B&W watch photos:


----------



## workaholic_ro




----------



## old skool

Very nice, graphic pictures.


----------



## workaholic_ro

workaholic_ro said:


>


OOPS....forgot to mention, the last one (above) is (obviously) postprocessed. The rest are taken in full color and desaturated. Thanks for looking :thanks


----------



## Ivan Awfulitch

Ampitheatre at the Tomb of the Unknown soldier, Arlington, Va.


----------



## esantelli

Whenever I think of B&W I always come back to this shot, of the better half, I took on a moving NYC subway, with an old Minolta rangefinder a few years back
eds


----------



## Brad Trent

You want Black & White? I got yer Black & White right here...



















Of course, all of my B&W prints have an Lith-developed tint to them, but still....

Me & My Homeys


----------



## Brad Trent

More B&W, but this time it's watch-related...










Jack Welch rockin' his Patek!

BT


----------



## BruceS

Here's a conversion of a colour image I shot this morning. Seemed appropriate in B&W.










Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## john wilson

John Wilson.


----------



## GJ




----------



## davey vermaak

Monotone but definately not dull!

Davey


----------



## Jarus

hi


----------



## 3Dials

Some pictures from my wonderful trip to China in 2006:








*Beijing Alleyway









Men playing Mah-Jongg *(what watch is that? :think*









Building along the Bund in Shanghai









Nightscape along the Bund









Hong Kong Harbor
*


----------



## DiveTimer

These are my favorite B&W's that I have taken....










more to be added soon..


----------



## kiwidj

comatox said:


> Let's see your black and whites


Amazing shots. You got skills mate!


----------



## crimbocop

I've not been on here for an absolute age!

So, thought I'd throw some B&W's into the ring!..........


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## JOSBETITO

here,s mine.......


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Does last Sunday's date count? >>>*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


>


_"A Casio ? Where a Casio ?"_ :-d

(don't get me wrong, I like Casio, I've got one which wakes me up every morning for more than 20 years now, but your RO is a killer |> |> |> )
I'm a bit envious, I guess ;-)


----------



## Reno

A few... b-)














































:roll:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


>




The funny thing is I didn't like the Royal Oak that much, a few months ago... but yours is just... gorgeous :-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

Reno said:


> _"A Casio ? Where a Casio ?"_ :-d
> 
> (don't get me wrong, I like Casio, I've got one which wakes me up every morning for more than 20 years now, but your RO is a killer |> |> |> )
> I'm a bit envious, I guess ;-)


Thanks for the compliment. The ROO is my all time fave watch but when it comes to getting out and about, I usually leave it at home and stick to my beater Gs. The ROO is a real scratch magnet...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## boswell

Some of the collection -


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## millikeith

Hey Kiwidj,
Great pic. I've been trying to figure out how to post pics, but every time I try I get a message that the files failed to upload. How do you upload pics?


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## MikalNY

wow nice collection


----------



## MikalNY

I don't have it , but she's my dream  She looks more beautiful in black and white


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


>


Hey, I can do that too :-d

Ooooooold CASIO Melody Alarm...


----------



## soleeman




----------



## soleeman




----------



## soleeman




----------



## soleeman




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## davey vermaak

Hi

My Chrono-Matic in glorious Monochrome!!!!

Davey


----------



## 42Hz




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

kiwidj said:


>


Kiwi, that's _über_ classy b-)

:-! love that AP and great picture*s*. You're gifted |>


----------



## kiwidj

Reno said:


> Kiwi, that's _über_ classy b-)
> 
> :-! love that AP and great picture*s*. You're gifted |>


*Thanks mate. Appreciate the kind words.*

One more...


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Does last Sunday's date count? >>>*


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Ryan Alden

Tissot Le Locle in Black and White..


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GJ

kiwidj said:


>


Amazing picture, very cool..:-!


----------



## Ryan Alden

i shot this picture when i was in holiday..

the MUSCLE









the FISH MARKET









Venice Wall









the FAMILY









hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dai Capp

A couple from a really murky day in the village where I live...


----------



## kiwidj

GJ said:


> Amazing picture, very cool..:-!


:thanks


----------



## Ryan Alden

here's mine..

Tissot le Locle in Black and White


----------



## GJ




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Andy H

Not quite black and white, but nearly.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## pniev

Great thread.
Here a some of my B&Ws.


----------



## cunawarit




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GJ




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## MykolAnt




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## simulator




----------



## GJ




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-9/1279857/IMG_0783.JPG


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GuySie

Doing some Lightroom experimenting. I've never had a true B&W film camera so I don't really have the experience to compare, but I love the look of the high contrast B&W presets in there. I need to discover more about the look - it's so much better than the standard grayscale settings.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Here's my shot at it.


----------



## BenL

b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GuySie




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/9783/img20541.jpg


----------



## kiwidj

http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/5459/img21271.jpg


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8913/freitagtruck.jpg


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Mmm..._ramen darou, ne_?


----------



## BenL

comatox said:


> Let's see your black and whites


Dunno why I never saw these until now, but they are amazing pictures. :-!


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## GuySie




----------



## kiwidj

Looks more like sepia to me...:think:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

a


----------



## kiwidj

That's more like it. But a bit bigger please!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GuySie

Okay, that's just teasing. Where's the colour version? b-)



kiwidj said:


>


----------



## kiwidj

PM sent. ;-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

Paw1500t-7


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Sjors

Monochrome Friday!






























Spöka









"Sophie"





























Curious Girl









Tough Guys



















Cartoonist





























G-Cool Miffy









"beautiful failure"










Smile










Chocolate Girl

Cheers,

Sjors​


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj

Good stuff, Sjors! Good to see you contributing here. Hope to see more from you.Seems like it's only me posting B&Ws here...:think: ​


----------



## igorycha

TO GJ: Very nice. This is a story with slightly nostalgic mood. Thank you.
Couple of mine...


----------



## kiwidj

Very nice photos, igorycha! Thanks for sharing..:-!


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Not exactly B&W, but here goes.


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## GuySie




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## g-star




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## g-star




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

kiwidj said:


>


Hey that doesn't look B&W to me...;-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## pete-h

i suppose i should have given it a little clean!


----------



## SmashingHarlots

Some older shots. Both AF Settings.


----------



## kiwidj

SmashingHarlots said:


>


Nice shots! Me likey... :-!


----------



## SmashingHarlots

kiwidj said:


> Nice shots! Me likey... :-!


Thanks!

Will try to take more of my other pieces when I have the time, especially my 37.

Don't have time (lazy) to get the set up. hahaha!:-d


----------



## TimeZero

I'm not half as talented as most of you here on this forum, but I'll give it a go anyway - here is a shot I took the other day and recently converted to selective B & W. I hope it's up to snuff.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BIGBEEFY

Kiwidj....are all of your pictures missing or deleted or is it my computer messing up?


----------



## kiwidj

BIGBEEFY said:


> Kiwidj....are all of your pictures missing or deleted or is it my computer messing up?


Hi BIGBEEFY. The pics are ok and most of them should be viewable. I guess some of the earlier ones are not because I deleted them from my Photobucket ages ago due to their limited no of images restriction policy for the free account they introduced a while back. I recently upgraded to the Pro Account so I'll go back and edit what I can later with new pics. Cheers.


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## Konrad

K.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones

couple of pics i took at work ..


----------



## eric.coe

Hey guys ,

Yes Black and White are too Different from each other but there combination make beauty. And for me its also true. My Black steel chains of Omega with White dial Make great combination. I wish If I have its Photo that I can share with you.

REGARDS.


----------



## fondrea

Omega speedmaster... What do you think?


----------



## kiwidj

^ Hey mate. I look forward to seeing your pics. Hope you can post some soon. b-)


----------



## kiwidj

fondrea said:


> Omega speedmaster... What do you think?


>>> I like it! Well done, thanks for posting and welcome to the forum. :-!

Post more if you got'em.


----------



## BenL

jimmy jones said:


> couple of pics i took at work ..


This is great photography! :-!


----------



## BenL

G-Shock GWM850-7 :-!


----------



## kiwidj

Not bad, mate. I must say, that's a noticeable improvement. Keep experimenting with those settings and various light conditions.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Shambles

I'm new at this. . . both digital and watch photography. However, I'm a longtime 35mm landscape photographer so I hope to improve - I'm going to steal a lot of the techniques on display elsewhere on this thread.

I like documentary type pictures, and simple non-fussy watches. My favourite right now is the HMT Pilot, which I can honestly say is the best $45 I ever spent in my life. . .

Black & white:



In sepia


----------



## jimmy jones

BenL said:


> This is great photography! :-!


thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## jimmy jones

BenL said:


> This is great photography! :-!


 thanks for the vote of confidence! :thanks


----------



## BenL

fondrea said:


> Omega speedmaster... What do you think?


Very nice.

And welcome to WUS!


----------



## BenL




----------



## Matt

I love black & white photos! Here is one I took last year:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## polishammer

Little Acrobat


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Reno

I was playing with the camera B&W mode, this morning :




























The 1977 LCD model :




































The _Dinky Toys_ set :




























Two Speedies :


----------



## Guest

My B&W avatar based on a detail of my SKX007.....


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Meen




----------



## weizhen77




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## naihet




----------



## BenL




----------



## Reno

BenL said:


>


Nice one, Ben :-!

I really like this Viewmatic :think:


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL

Reno said:


> Nice one, Ben :-!
> 
> I really like this Viewmatic :think:


Thanks, mate. Glad that you like it.


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## jefrox

​


----------



## hks3sgte

Canon F-1, FD 50mm f/1.4, Kodak Tri-X 400


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Chronohound




----------



## kicking

Hi kiwidj-

You have some really good shots posted here, just wondering what you do to get those? What kind of camera, glass, post editing - things like that.

Thanks,

kicking


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## CReid

From my old point and shoot:








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2535/4179032880_c10cd691c1_b.jpg

From a recent bout of freezing fog:








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2578/4222419797_7df23b765c_b.jpg


----------



## BenL




----------



## Haf

Sinn U2 in the snow


----------



## BenL




----------



## victorarmd

cockpit


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## Fabricioab

Amazing shots!

Thankz for this!


----------



## crazyfingers




----------



## Empty_Quarter

My new blue Orient Mako II


----------



## daveya

snowy Yorkshire UK, a few days ago


----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stipey




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Cmomo

crimbocop said:


> I've not been on here for an absolute age!
> 
> So, thought I'd throw some B&W's into the ring!..........


Thats a really nice pic of the Forth Rail Bridge!|>|>|>


----------



## waruilewi

Geez! Now I'm beginning to know how Kiwi got that huge post count - my scroll wheel was generating some serious heat browsing thru all those. Nice one there, mate.

Only one to share.


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## coaspak

My contributions.....


----------



## naunau




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj

b-)


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## Stipey




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## cbrown




----------



## link2derek

Maybe not what you were thinking, but it's the only B&W that I have (Ozzfest -- everyone was wearing a watch, though!).


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones




----------



## GJ




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Don Indiano




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## BenL




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## kiwidj




----------



## audphile1

Just got this bad boy 2 hours ago! Liked it from first glance and bought it right on the spot



















including this as well...just for kicks


----------



## kiwidj

audphile1 said:


> Just got this bad boy 2 hours ago! Liked it from first glance and bought it right on the spot


Congratulations mate! You picked a beaut. IMO, that's one of the best looking reverse display G-Shocks _ever._ :-!


----------



## audphile1

kiwidj said:


> Congratulations mate! You picked a beaut. IMO, that's one of the best looking reverse display G-Shocks _ever._ :-!


Appreciate that! I fell in love with it the minute I saw it. I actually looked at Gs before. Was never really impressed in such a major way. This was the first one that drew my attention and made me pull out my wallet.


----------



## jimmy jones

playing around at work


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## BenL




----------



## intjMastermind




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## jobryan

i like your vintage omega chrono. How much would one of those go for nowadays?


----------



## BenL




----------



## comatox




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## keepW8TCHING

Whoa, just stunning! Great pictures


----------



## TikkTakk




----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Just this lowly Hamilton Parker B:












JohnF


----------



## BenL




----------



## jimmy jones




----------



## BenL




----------



## dhindo




----------



## BenL




----------



## Dimer

do these count?


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Marius T

Seiko Diver


----------



## markot




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## Janno

sunset converted to BW


----------



## gnuyork

here are a few:


----------



## gnuyork

double post


----------



## ssalb




----------



## Jon Kenney

JK


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## Tim Adams




----------



## Haf




----------



## naunau

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fondrea




----------



## naunau




----------



## kawalaser




----------



## RainMeister




----------



## GuySie




----------



## zephyrnoid




----------



## vol-tag




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## bensmith5540

of-course yes


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## CaptLeslie

Black and white with a dash of RED!:roll: Cheers Jim :-d


----------



## wysanz

Seiko Spirit in Black.










Seiko 7016...


----------



## CaptLeslie

BLACK AND WHITE wit a dash of RED!b-)


----------



## BenL




----------



## wysanz




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## vol-tag

Photo for the day...


----------



## SergeyR




----------



## savedbythebell

My Wheels


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

New arrival.


----------



## mundu

really cool pics. respect


----------



## timanthes

My Russian Amphibia:-! Cheers!


----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL




----------



## BenL

​


----------



## Monocrom

BenL said:


> ​


A very handsome time-piece. Which model is that?


----------



## Tor Billon




----------



## Tor Billon

a (49)


a (23)


a (10)


Sunrays on Lane


----------



## BenL

Pam!


----------



## scagliozzo89

Could anyone help me finding the brand/model of this timepiece? thx


----------



## Monocrom

You're better off making a new topic in the proper sub-forum. Try to include a picture that isn't horribly blurry.

This topic is where members simply post, literally, black & white photos of their watches.


----------



## MaleBox

Is this allowed???


----------



## MaleBox

My Grail


----------



## Monocrom

MaleBox said:


> Is this allowed??? . . .


No.

No one here likes Omega. :-d


----------



## Tim Adams

The plane that has starred in all those Breitling magazine ads. Taken at this years Reno Air Races.


----------



## gyang333




----------



## WatchChuck

Would 2 or 3 digital sepia's from my phone get me stoned?
Hamilton US66


----------



## Jrule




----------



## Jrule




----------



## Jrule




----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

B&W poster shot in B&W...


----------



## gtxtom

26th & Brown - bus stop by gtxtom, on Flickr


Philly - from Ben Franklin Pkwy by gtxtom, on Flickr


BMW M3 by gtxtom, on Flickr


Bright-eyed Mayu by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## bep




----------



## bep




----------



## Scottish Steve

This thread should be required viewing for everyone who buys a decent camera. It's made me even more pleased to have bought one and given me a standard to aspire to. Some of the shots on these pages are very affecting and I found myself going through them more and more slowly, till I realised it would take me all day to see them all. It also shows quite clearly the profound difference between "a well-exposed photograph" and "photographic art". 
Thank you very much.


----------



## bep




----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Black and white is the only way to do photography... just saying.

*Disclaimer: taking pictures and _photography _ are two different things!


----------



## Siebeck

pattern von absolute_rookie auf Flickr

and some light painting


ruin & spin [analog] von absolute_rookie auf Flickr


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## steampowered

_taken with a Nikon F3, scanned color negative._


----------



## James Haury

COMATOX. Great photos.I want to see what is on the other side of that bridge.IT fills me with a desire to explore the countryside on a bicycle likethe ones in your pictures.tI suspect all of that beautiful scenery is in Europe .I doubt I will get there.


----------



## seikoskx




----------



## Monocrom

Some excellent pics.

Keep them coming guys.


----------



## SoonerBJJ

All shot on Kodak Tri X and developed in Rodinal at home. Real photographers shoot film.


----------



## Tim Adams

Another rather lame attempt without having a macro lens.


----------



## Tim Adams

Aircraft are easier.


----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## soundfanz

Fuji X-100


----------



## TheRaconteur




----------



## arkolykos




----------



## gtxtom

Here's a quick one taken with my new D800.


Old timer by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## newnan3

I hope this doesnt offend any delicate sensibilities in here.....


P1080126 by KneerunA, on Flickr

My flickr Flickr: KneerunA's Photostream


----------



## Monocrom

It likely will.

But no complaints from me. :-!


----------



## newnan3

In that case Ill leave it!


----------



## wwarren




----------



## gtxtom

July 4th prep by gtxtom, on Flickr


Nobody's laughing by gtxtom, on Flickr


Cool down by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## Russ B-28

Three shots from my trip to Bahrain this spring.


----------



## Clarifixer

Here's close-up of clarinet keys taken on Kodak Tech Pan film with an Olympus OM-2n and 90mm f/2 Macro and scanned.


----------



## QuangVuong

Baba by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


Bro in Hotel Room by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr

My Seiko 5

DSCF0181 by Quang.Vuong, on Flickr


----------



## Clarifixer

Taken with Leica D-Lux 5 at the Woodford Reserve distillery in Kentucky


----------



## ToExist

sick photos man….


----------



## SndChsr

*Re: Got some from China...*

Citizen AT4007-54E







​


----------



## lowcel

*Re: Got some from China...*

First post, figure this is as good of a place as any.


----------



## soundfanz

*Re: Got some from China...*

Nice.
One from me.


----------



## Lawrence.

*Re: Got some from China...*

^ Very nice all.

Belle, one of my sacred Birmans, Nikon F, 35mm, random b&w film.


----------



## DaveW

My Planet Ocean


----------



## jwk7443

Russ B-28 said:


> Three shots from my trip to Bahrain this spring.


Great composition!!! Perfect use of B/W!


----------



## jwk7443

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## leroytwohawks

One of my Cortebert 616 movements.


----------



## Pennapolis

*Re: the more s*

^^^^^^^^^^^^WTF????:roll:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: the more s*

That's just a spammer. We get those quite a bit on WUS. Usually though they don't do their thing until very late at night. (Ironicall forgetting that WUS is an international forum.)

Just report the post. One of the moderators will take care of it.


----------



## MAURUS

*Re: the more s*

Black and white Laguna.


----------



## easyview

*Re: the more s*

Older and newer Omega SMP
Seamaster Diver ETNZ Limited Edition in the back and Seamaster 200M pre-bond cal. 1441 in the front


----------



## primabaleron

*Re: the more s*

Vintage Enicar Day-Date


----------



## H2F

*Re: the more s*


----------



## BrownUmbrela

*Re: Got some from China...*

Black and white images have a nice looking. We can prove it with the above images.


----------



## spiderblues

*Re: Got some from China...*

This is a shot I took with my iphone using the Hipstomatic App. It's of driver J.J. Rodman getting ready to race his 1939 Ford Sprint Car at the 2013 Watkins Glen Vintage Car Race. September 7, 2013


----------



## MAURUS

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Christopher Beccan




----------



## camb66




----------



## Siebeck

This shot was taken during holiday at the sea using a selfmade nd filter and 131seconds of exposure.


----------



## MAURUS




----------



## chbx

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## Papo0

maurus what strap is on the watch you just posted?


----------



## BrokenLife

*Re: Got some from China...*

Actually I'm really interesting about black and white photographs. I like these looks.


----------



## rockmastermike

*Galalpagos*


----------



## JuJu.

*My Credor Phoenix Auto*


----------



## nin.

PAM 233, a truly photogenic watch.


----------



## nin.




----------



## nin.

Zinn EZM3


----------



## AlexMachine

Testing my new Olympus OM-D E5.


----------



## dinexus

*Re: Got some from China...*










17 degrees out, just enough time for an iPhone 5 snap.


----------



## gnuyork

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## imaCoolRobot

*Re: Got some from China...*








made the mistake of using a Macro lens on my watch...ahh I see imperfections


----------



## chbx

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## adi10times

*Re: Got some from China...*

Hello everyone


----------



## samgoheat




----------



## ConverseMan

Some of my work

IMG_9104-Edit by converseman88, on Flickr


Image4 by converseman88, on Flickr


Selfie in the rain by converseman88, on Flickr


----------



## VoltesV

*Re: Got some from China...*

No black and white photos for me but I love looking at them, good job guys.


----------



## BennL

*Re: Got some from China...*

Great tones and contrast all round.
Impressive work


----------



## Atavachron

Fantastic mono pictures.
Colour is sometimes superflous when a thing is so beautiful.


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## GirchyGirchy

DSC_0069 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


DSC_0049 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## whitter45

can colour splash count


CSDSC_5831 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## comatox

I started this thread 8 years ago, glad to see it's still going.


----------



## Andreas Truong

Samurai Buckle by our atelier


----------



## comatox




----------



## rhst1

Do you shoot in b&w film or extract color using Photoshop?


----------



## comatox

Photoshop and/or Lightroom for me


----------



## kre8tive

Its a bit of a miss match on symbolism, but I was bored,  
Ive really enjoyed all the pics, and they might inspire me to do more.


----------



## comatox

Budapest










Speedy


----------



## Tseg

BLNR


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

I'll play along....

NOLA Statue by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1312 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1261 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1236 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## comatox

Prague.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_1273 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_1199 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

IMG_1589 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

Stairs by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## eagles88

Some of my work


----------



## comatox

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gnuyork




----------



## gnuyork




----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## comatox

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazmaster

My effort



















Cheers


----------



## Rudi K

Wrist shot in south-western Ontario.


----------



## comatox

Peles castle, Transylvania

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY




----------



## chez_gokingyok

Here are some of my attempts at BW:

Duomo Milano, Milan, Italy








Via delle Muratte, Rome, Italy








Kyoto, Japan








Ginkaku-ji Temple, Kyoto, Japan








Mariposa Grove, Yosemite National Park, CA








And to keep this watch related, an SBGA095 shot with a Lumix LX-7 rigged with a generic Macro adapter


----------



## Dave95m3

Just spent an hour or so clicking through, great shots everyone! Here's a few of my attempts at B&W...


----------



## TicTocChoc

chez_gokingyok said:


> Here are some of my attempts at BW:
> 
> Ginkaku-ji Temple, Kyoto, Japan
> View attachment 2113010


Beautiful. I like it how there is so much detail without getting messy, still remaining clear.


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## ttparrot

A couple more.


----------



## Nokie

Awesome picture-


----------



## PJ S

I hope this doesn't constitute as cheating....


----------



## r3kahsttub




----------



## ANev




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## howards4th

ANev said:


>


Nice Hamilton! |>


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

On The Prowl by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Rudi K

Tried to go artsy before the hockey game last night. I can't tell if this is cool or just bizarre?


----------



## Retrostyle

darts


----------



## AlexMachine

Here´s few.


----------



## ondris

My Vostok Europe Gaz-14 B&W:


----------



## icemanfive0




----------



## Monocrom

Lovely.

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## icemanfive0

Thanks. Don't have any watch photos yet...


----------



## Nordlander

DSC05590


----------



## nldosz

*Re: Got some from China...*

SEA-FOOD anyone?
SEA-FOOD anyone? by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
Drumlife-SevenFriday P2
Untitled by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


----------



## Milko

*Re: Got some from China...*

Just found this thread. Very cool. I'll be visiting often.








[/URL]Bell&Ross Demineur Nikon 35Ti by transalper, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Black and white. My favourite style  I have plenty 


















































https://www.facebook.com/AECurtisPhotography


----------



## trout101

Rainy day in Toronto


----------



## Nobody Move

*1 + 1
...The radical simplicity of the Rolex Explorer 214270 and the geometric purity of a tennis court.
*


----------



## Gunnar_917

Love the tennis court photo


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

trout101 said:


> Rainy day in Toronto


I'll be heading to Toronto next week.....hope to take LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Chronograph_

fascinating pictures !


----------



## aaronmd

As a general rule I don't do much as far as BW conversion goes. When I do i generally like it dark and ominous. Here are a few I grabbed from the bookface so please excuse the quality. It massacred them when I downloaded. I'll fix them when I get home later


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Took a few B&W's while on vacation last week.

Mid-day Rush.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0521.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0526.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0436.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0054.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## nemanjad

Ahh just amazing photos I just keep scrolling and pressing next page


----------



## _Jeremy




----------



## Tomas Kitas

black & white:
1. Somewhere in San Francisco;
2. fields of Poland


----------



## SgtPepper

Old Port, Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## William Tockman

Sapporo, Hokkaido, gomenasai, for the QR tag, this was a lo-res from my blog, because I'm too lazy to plug in my external hard drive at the moment.


----------



## emils

You really posted here tons of amazing black and white photos


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica M6 & Summicron 50mm & Ilford XP2.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica M6 & Summicron 50mm & Ilford XP2.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica M6 & Summicron 50mm & Ilford XP2.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica M6 & Summicron 50mm & Ilford XP2.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Leica M6 & Summicron 50mm & Ilford XP2.

Ric


----------



## Noahthered

USS Wisconsin taken with Canon 17-55/f2.8 on a 7D.


----------



## DokDoom

AlexMachine said:


> Here´s few.
> View attachment 2991802
> 
> View attachment 2991810
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991818
> 
> View attachment 2991826
> 
> View attachment 2991834


Fantastic images!


----------



## DokDoom




----------



## Carlibr8




----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Bobel2007




----------



## 3989sam




----------



## Jon Kenney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## icemanfive0




----------



## icemanfive0




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## Andregold




----------



## Andregold




----------



## Andregold




----------



## ceanag




----------



## Jaxwired




----------



## Myman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## malipiero

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasrhee

"Intimate Music"


----------



## Skellig

.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jideta

walking around Waikiki at night with my Rolleiflex

View attachment 6-9-15 flex d400008.jpg
View attachment 6-9-15 flex d400009.jpg
View attachment 6-9-15 flex d400011.jpg
View attachment 6-11-15 flex d400015.jpg


----------



## jideta

more
View attachment 6-11-15 flex d400016.jpg
View attachment 6-11-15 flex d400019.jpg
View attachment 6-11-15 flex d400022.jpg


the darkroom
View attachment DSC_1665.jpg


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## jideta

nikon S2 shot on Ilford Delta 100


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## Rainhard

BERLIN


----------



## icemanfive0

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot with nice contrast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickywicket

Slovakia









Terezin, Czech Republic









Sedlec, Czech Republic


----------



## jideta

nikon S2 Delta 100


----------



## jideta

nikon S2 delta 100


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_4760.jpg


----------



## jideta

homage to hopper
shot on film


----------



## jideta

gotta love film!


----------



## Myman




----------



## jideta




----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_2480.jpg


that's a hundred!

back to lurking...


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

DSC_0279.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## jideta

View attachment DSC_5316.jpg


----------



## jideta

requisite bench shot

View attachment DSC_5345.jpg


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

oh, I have one of those too!!

DSC_0153.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## jideta

I see you too


----------



## jideta

sorry about the dust


----------



## born_sinner

*Sinn EZM2 case*

Not sure why I cropped the frame the way I did. This was shot way beck in 2003 with an early Nikon Coolpix (4300?). Definitely oversharpened. Oh well, live and learn


----------



## jideta

*street vendor*


----------



## jideta

*corner*


----------



## okumonux

*Re: Sinn EZM2 case*

Hong Kong


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Sinn EZM2 case*

Forsyth Park Fountain at Night 2.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## okumonux

*Re: Sinn EZM2 case*

Student protests Hong Kong 2015.


----------



## jideta

*waikiki*


----------



## jideta

*streets of waikiki*

View attachment 14028221652_e843c71553_o.jpg


----------



## jideta

*ala wai canal*

View attachment 15429345571_a5220b776a_o.jpg


----------



## jideta

*trip*

triptych


----------



## jideta

*waikiki*


----------



## jideta

*infrared*

shooting some infrared


----------



## jideta

*b&w*

unintentionally pushed film


----------



## leftnose

*Re: b&w*

Church of the Holy Sepulchre, Jerusalem


----------



## mooncameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Sinn EZM2 case*


----------



## jideta

*bw*

View attachment DSC_5397.jpg


----------



## jideta

*bw*

View attachment DSC_5433.jpg


----------



## jideta

*noir et blanc*

texture


----------



## jideta

*bw*


----------



## jideta

*bw*


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*

night shot way over exposed- I was doing some reciprocity testing


----------



## jideta

triptych


----------



## comatox

It's been almost ten years since I started this thread. 
Glad to see it's still going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickywicket

*Re: bw*



jideta said:


> night shot way over exposed- I was doing some reciprocity testing
> 
> View attachment 7664530


How thin was it? Couldn't you just use a chart to tell you how many extra stops you need?


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*



Tickywicket said:


> How thin was it? Couldn't you just use a chart to tell you how many extra stops you need?


If I remember correctly, this was probably Delta 100 and I used the chart Ilford has online. What I found was that D100 is pretty good out to about 30s or so, then you need to start doubling up the exposure times. This exposure was probably in the minutes range, though I forget exactly how long it was. I tend to shoot under most of the time, so I'm usually under the chart times.
I think even with a chart, you still need to test to see what the film and developer combination is doing. This was developed in Xtol at the regular time and shot through a Busch Pressman C using a 6x9 adapter.
I don't remember the negative being overly thin.


----------



## Tickywicket

*Re: bw*

Delta is great. I loved the Neopan 100, but alas. I have a B&J press camera that I love. Tilt, swing, rise, fall and rotating back. I can't really ask for much more -- and when I do I just use my monorail 6x9 field camera. The best part about the B&J is the all aluminum body. I always joke that if anyone tries to steal it from me I can beat them to a pulp with it and photograph them after, just like my Mamiya C33. I don't do much B&W long exposure stuff though. I'd rather fiddle with filters etc for long color work. 
On thin negs -- The guy at my lab was once contracted to reprint the famous Robert Kennedy photo -- he showed me the neg. It is a testament to the latitude of B&W film that prints were even possible from that thing it was so thin.


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*

Acros is some nice film too! For MF I mostly shoot my Rolleiflex 2.8C.
I thought about a field camera. I got a Pressman D and a boat load of 4x5 in the fridge, but I've slowed a bit on LF. I need to get out and shoot it but I'm too lazy to lug it and the tripod around. Need to get off the couch and stop looking at watches!


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*


----------



## jideta

*Re: bw*


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

homemade MF pinhole camera


----------



## Chronergy

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## jideta

*Re: Got some from China...*



Chronergy said:


> View attachment 7978330


Nice! I been thinking how polished stainless looks really nice in black and white


----------



## yurikim

*Re: Got some from China...*


----------



## jideta

*noir et blanc*


----------



## yurikim

*Re: noir et blanc*


----------



## chriscentro

*Re: noir et blanc*


----------



## jideta

*Re: noir et blanc*


----------



## yurikim

*Re: noir et blanc*


----------



## sabesh

Cigarettes and beer.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta

ghost in the machine
35mm pinhole camera, light streak over two frames...


----------



## yurikim

- I can't choose it in BW!


----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta

three weddings and...


----------



## cuthbert

Yes I do. I just shoot film so these are scans from a Pentax LX and the film is Ilford XP2:





































Want more?


----------



## jideta

delta 100


----------



## jideta

pan f


----------



## jideta

eastman 5363


----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## cuthbert

Nikon FM, Nokton 58mm f1.4, Delta 400, probably a yellow filter:





































The little imperfections you might see in some of these pics are a consequence of my lack of skill in development, this was the first film I did myself and you can see it.


----------



## yurikim

Moscow mosaic


----------



## jideta

waikiki


----------



## cuthbert

Selective focus:


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim

Office


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## himynameiswil

Black and white photography is becoming a huge passion of mine. Glad to have found this thread!


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta

lens flare


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Keys 24.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0168.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

90 Miles to Cuba by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## jideta




----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## jideta




----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim

Seoul, South Korea


----------



## DarthDavers

Shot of a temple on my trip to Cambodia


----------



## DarthDavers

Great shots in here! Will try to post more B&Ws!


----------



## yurikim

Bali


----------



## jideta




----------



## yurikim




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Blacktocomm




----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Fl. Keys

Keys 25.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

DSC_0168.jpg by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

90 Miles to Cuba by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## imalchg1

jideta said:


> View attachment 8765154


Love this picture!


----------



## ehansen

Taken earlier today... Storm approaching.


----------



## jideta

imalchg1 said:


> Love this picture!


thanks! shot on eastman 5363 with a nikon S2 rangefinder


----------



## imalchg1

> thanks! shot on eastman 5363 with a nikon S2 rangefinder




Damn, 35mm. Good on you!


----------



## jideta

scan of photograph on ilford paper with sepia tint


----------



## CdnCarat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sxgt




----------



## yurikim




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## yurikim

Prague


----------



## yurikim




----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

I LOVE BW photography. This thread has, and will continue to, consume my time as I admire all the INCREDIBLE photos. There are really some amazing shots, hats off to you all.
A few more of my own....

Borrowed co-worker's Panerai for this shot:








My PO 8500. Love the movement:








And this was just funning around with the shag rug. Rolex Submariner:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Wunderbro

yurikim said:


> View attachment 9030417


Very clever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yurikim




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I went Timex crazy with B&W.











----------------------And my Hammy.


----------



## yurikim




----------



## monocel

Hello Everyone!, My first post on this thread.


----------



## yurikim

Saint-Petersburg, Russia


----------



## monocel




----------



## rockroyalty




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## camerasncoffee

seattle central library by bHandy Photos, on Flickr


sf skyline by bHandy Photos, on Flickr


hangar by bHandy Photos, on Flickr

All shot on 120 tri x, developed at home


----------



## TG8OH7

My Hamilton Khaki Pilot Automatic Day/Date in all of its black and white glory.


----------



## Timely decision

*Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm auto*​


----------



## Teppo458

Dawn over Halong Bay, Vietnam









Great Wall, P.R.C.









Dubai Creek, Dubai, U.A.E.









Personal Fav 1 - Dubai Desert, Dubai, U.A.E.









Personal Fav 2, Inle Lake, Myanmar


----------



## yurikim




----------



## czmperbc

Some b&w images taken just steps from our oceanfront home on Fogo Island, off the north coast of Newfoundland.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## monocel

Since halloween is near...


----------



## mdwilson

*Re: Got some from China...*

View attachment Athaya Diver zulu.jpg


Have no idea why title says "Got some from China..." LOL


----------



## mdwilson




----------



## Drudge




----------



## phatning




----------



## Jharris888

Not a fan of the white dials...


----------



## jaythedreamer

From a show


----------



## Tiss0t

Lovely photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01

Scottish Highlands-Glencoe


----------



## LeatherneckSD




----------



## DateJustAGuy

Black and white pictures have an "art" factor in them. Best suited for architecture and people, as long as there is clarity.
Recently read an article where an old lady in Ireland lived alone in a remote hamlet after her husband passed away, took pictures in black/white films all here life, never shared it.
After she died, someone did the house cleaning found it, developed all of them and you know what? They were all excellent and became sensational.
I saw that in yahoo news a while back. It kind of went well with the sad story of the lady and her picture by the side...surely they represented her character!


----------



## mooncameras

Classic clean minimalist Japan Quartz

Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Drudge




----------



## icemanfive0

A little slow shutter action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

My beautiful Seiko


----------



## kinglee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDI




----------



## GDI




----------



## GDI




----------



## GDI

with some tinting..


----------



## GDI

More infrared film...


----------



## GDI

behold as you pass by
as you are now so once was I
As I am now so you must be
prepare for death and follow me


----------



## icemanfive0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## icemanfive0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1ce

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56

Seiko Mods


----------



## thesantini23

jaythedreamer said:


> From a show
> 
> View attachment 11914458


nice photo. what car is it?


----------



## dboulders




----------



## icemanfive0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man

With Nikon D800e and 135mm f/2 DC Nikkor. NIK "wet rock" post processing (and others).


----------



## Guest

1980's...


----------



## dangdep

Fuji Gw690. Probably TriX 400


----------



## dangdep

Leica M6. Can't remember settings. Don't remember roll. I think it was an old 35mm film stock that was custom cut and canned in a home operation kind of thing by some people I knew. Dunno. It was years ago. But I remember that muddy grain.


----------



## fastfras

Turtle and Smiths.


----------



## dangdep

camerasncoffee:33149666 said:


> All shot on 120 tri x, developed at home


Very cool shots! Digging the symmetry


----------



## jmc

First time I ever posted to a 12 year old thread!









b-)


----------



## MDT IT

....B\W ;-)


----------



## ZIPPER79

*Re: Got some from China...*

A marina on the California coast on an overcast day.....


----------



## OldBigMouth

I imagined something a little different. I made this photo with my trusty Hasselblad 501C/M & 50mm. It's been a while since I snapped a few, but thinking I might work with my new Breitling SO Heritage II.


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Rwells




----------



## date417

Happy Easter.


----------



## oceanfan

Just a few..


----------



## dheinz14

Beautiful speedy. Want one!


----------



## mike756

Some beautiful shots in this thread...here's my little contribution. Shot on my old phone (OnePlus 3T), edited with Snapseed, sized and watermarked with Photoshop.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## StufflerMike

West meets East, Rolex Submariner Date meets GAZ69


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

Just sold it to someone on the forum but still a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sinn 556i is always the ultimate B&W.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Toni Crouton

Exploring the woods


----------



## Ruthless750

Hopefully my pocket Rolly will do









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## ddldave




----------

